# Just arrived



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

What a journey long drive from Bilbao to Torrevieja arriving at 10 pm, spent 3 days emptying van, now enjoying the sun. Will be worth it.


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Must have been a big van..

Best of luck to you, I'll be following next month.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Tom1957 said:


> Must have been a big van..
> 
> Best of luck to you, I'll be following next month.


When we arrived it took days as everyone stopped to see how long we were staying, were we buying or renting, it's a lovely way to get to know people.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

jeff4051 said:


> What a journey long drive from Bilbao to Torrevieja arriving at 10 pm, spent 3 days emptying van, now enjoying the sun. Will be worth it.


Well done and welcome! We also live in Torrevieja in San Luis. Which area have you settled in?

Steve & Jill


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

stevesainty said:


> Well done and welcome! We also live in Torrevieja in San Luis. Which area have you settled in?
> 
> Steve & Jill


Is San Luis classed as Torrevieja? I would have thought it is enough to be it's own place.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Simon22 said:


> Is San Luis classed as Torrevieja? I would have thought it is enough to be it's own place.


Yes, Torrevieja includes La Mata in the Northeast and the Urbs. Torretas, El Limonar, La Siesta, El Chaparral, and San Luis (and Lakeside) to the Northwest and parts of Los Balcones near the Hospital.


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes staying in La Florida, I converted my VW T5 van into a camper, if the police had stopped me I would have been in the S**t. Just signed up with Teleast 100 mb of fibre optic 24 euros a month. Can't respond much no internet, but enjoying the sun.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

jeff4051 said:


> Yes staying in La Florida, I converted my VW T5 van into a camper, if the police had stopped me I would have been in the S**t. Just signed up with Teleast 100 mb of fibre optic 24 euros a month. Can't respond much no internet, but enjoying the sun.


Enjoy your stay here in Costa Blanca south! Just for your information though, urb. La Florida is in Orihuela Costa and not Torrevieja, two very different town councils with yours being the poorer as Orihuela city take all the money from the costa and hardly give any of it back in amenities.


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you for the reply regarding area, enjoying the weather, missus gets a little home sick at times not weather but her little boys 27 and 25 lol


----------

